# Question :) Gaited horse saddles and non gaited horse saddles.



## Travellersmom88 (Jun 24, 2011)

Im trying to buy a saddle for the mare i ride, she is a quarter horse not overly stocky but not small and has high withers. I know theres no exact way to tell if the saddle fits or not through a picture but i was wondering what the diffrence was between the two? Its a western half synthetic and half leather. 

thanks


----------



## mysticalhorse (Apr 27, 2011)

No pic..... :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Travellersmom88 (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## mysticalhorse (Apr 27, 2011)

Thesaddle looks nice but its the tree that fits your horse. Whole qt bars, half qt bars, treeless etc. That is what fits the withers. My morab has a short back but wide barrel so my saddle has to have a short skirt to keep it from rubbing her hip.... good luck saddle shopping 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

Not sure what you mean here by gaited horse or non gaited horse saddles?


----------



## Travellersmom88 (Jun 24, 2011)

mysticalhorse: I know, i just wanted to know what the diffrence is. the girl who owns the saddle says it just helps with more movement in non gaited horses bc of the design for the gaited walk, fast walk. Thanks 

TheLastUnicorn: The saddle in the picture is a gaited horse saddle, i just wanted to know what the diffrence is.


----------



## phantomfoal26 (Jul 25, 2011)

i've been trying to figure out the same thing and this is what i've found.
a gaited saddle for one has a deeper seat because when a the horse gaited it doesn't ride horizontal it rides more at an angle, the back end is closer to the ground than the front, the more the horse reaches under itself the greater the angle the horse rides. So the deep seat is designed to keep you from falling out the back of the saddle. second a gaited saddle has a high tree, though this depends on the saddle. the high tree is for high withered horses and it also alows the room the horse needs to pick it's front feet off, however this is more for a show horse if just trail riding and light showing, that doesn't require the horse to lift its front feet up high, then a high tree isn't required.


----------

